# When to Take Cardarine and Half Life



## Auris (Apr 27, 2018)

*The History of Cardarine*
Like with just about everything on this planet, Cardarine had to start somewhere. This supplement was first discovered by a collaboration between GSK and Ligand Pharma, two pharmaceutical companies. The research started in the early 1990s, and their studies bore fruit. Their researched compound reached phase 1 trials in the year 2000 to help in treating lipid strain. Albeit it’s still used as a research compound, many athletes and bodybuilders use Cardarine as a performance-enhancing supplement. Many overweight individuals also turn to this product to help them reduce unwanted fat.

*Medical Benefits and Uses of Cardarine*
SARMs are similar to anabolic steroids in more ways than one, sans the side effects. As such, using Cardarine should be done in the form of cycles. Following the recommended use and dosage can lead to a number of health benefits. Early reports indicate that this product can help in treating lipid strain, obesity, diabetes, and even cardiovascular problems. Many reports from users already state that their cholesterol levels significantly improved during and after the use of Cardarine.

*Athletic Benefits and Uses of Cardarine*
SARMS for womenCardarine isn’t just prized for its medical properties, but many athletes and bodybuilders turn to this product for much-needed assistance in achieving their fitness goals. Endurance athletes like full marathon runners can take advantage of this supplement to help increase their muscle endurance. As a result, this will allow the runner, swimmer, cyclist, or triathlon participant to go beyond their limitations without getting winded. Users can also stack Cardarine with other cycle supporting supplements to increase its effects. As for bodybuilders, this supplement can assist in burning additional body fat and bring about improved stamina to help lift weight for extended periods of time.

*Cardarine Half-Life and Dosage*
Unlike many anabolic steroids, Cardarine is safe for use for both men and women. As such, Half-Life wondering, “When to Take Cardarine and Half Life,” then you can practically take it anytime you wish. Just keep in mind that the recommended dose for both male and female users is 20 mg per day. Furthermore, the supplement’s half-life is 20 to 24-hours. As such, you don’t need to split the daily dosage to optimize its effects. Many users agree that the best way to consume Cardarine is to squirt the liquid into your mouth, swallow it, and then chase it down with either juice or water.

The beauty of Cardarine lies in its lesser potency as compared to anabolic steroids. You can get almost similar results and effects from using steroids but there’s minimal to no risk of side effects taking place.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

No thank you. 

Also, go away.


----------



## Viduus (Apr 27, 2018)

I asked at GNC and they were sold out. Got a cool shaker bottle though.


ditto what Jin said...


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2018)

Also, that's not how you spell Toronto. 

You don't know that because you don't live there.


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Also, that's not how you spell Toronto.
> 
> You don't know that because you don't live there.


Yes, that is how he spells it, no one else does though. lol

And one neg rep for the cut and paste


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 27, 2018)

Auris said:


> *The History of Cardarine*
> Like with just about everything on this planet, Cardarine had to start somewhere. This supplement was first discovered by a collaboration between GSK and Ligand Pharma, two pharmaceutical companies. The research started in the early 1990s, and their studies bore fruit. Their researched compound reached phase 1 trials in the year 2000 to help in treating lipid strain. Albeit it’s still used as a research compound, many athletes and bodybuilders use Cardarine as a performance-enhancing supplement. Many overweight individuals also turn to this product to help them reduce unwanted fat.
> 
> *Medical Benefits and Uses of Cardarine*
> ...



 So I swallow a pill and everything is good like being touched by Jesus? Man this post is complete garbage and full of  misinformation without the slightest amount of research, let alone own personal experience.

 I have spent hours researching this stuff and reading multiple studies. Everything I just read is complete bullshit sales strategy full of misinformation.  You would think if guys are going to sell this shit they would at least educate themselves on it 1st, anything to make a quick buck I guess.


----------

